
Ask HN: Where can I find a text file with a set of representative URLs? - brad0
My google-fu is failing me today.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something similar to an a list of phrases but for URLs.<p>A phrase list looks something like this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.phrases.org.uk&#x2F;meanings&#x2F;phrases-and-sayings-list.html<p>Is there a standard text file with various URLs of random web sites?<p>Ideally some URLs would have the path, query and fragment components.
======
winkdinkerson
With the chrome extension Link Klipper you can export all the links on a page
to csv, then make whatever kind of list you want.

~~~
brad0
I'm looking for more of a large set of links (say 10,000) that are
representative of a wide range of URLs used over the web. Theoretically I
could use a web scraper but it's better to see if there's already something
out there first.

